# Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hi,
ich habe das auch schon mal im Chip-Forum gefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen und mich nervt die Karte gerade extrem -.-

Ich habe gesteren eine Asus xonar dgx bekommen und bis jetzt nur ein großes Problem. Ich habe also gestern die Karte eingebaut, alte Treiber runter geworfen, im Bios die Onboard karte aus gemacht. so weit so gut. Klang ist 1A! nur das mic will nicht. Bei Spielen, also wenn die Grafikkarte unter last steht, will das mic nicht so ganz. Im ts sagen sie es hört sich an als würde ein Marienkäfer in meine mic rum fliegen. 
Aso habe ich gesucht und gesucht, bis ich dann im Internet den tipp mit Alufolie gefunden habe. Das habe ich gemacht, aber  das summen ist immer noch da, auch wenn schon viel leiser... 
Nur es stört unglaublich, da ich es mal so eingestellt habe das ich das auch hören kann. 
Hat einer ein tip was ich noch machen kann?

Die Karte ist so weit unten wie es geht.

Mein System:
i5 3450 
Sapphire HD 7870 
Gigabyte H77-U3D
Asus Xonar  DGX
Samsung 1TB und 250Gb Platten 
SanDisk 64GB SSD
Enermax Liberty 500 Watt
Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681 
Mic Zalman zm mic1

Ich freue mich echt auf eure Antworten!!!
Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Versuche die Karte am letzten/entferntesten PCIe Slot einzustecken.
Tipp: PCIe x1 Karten funktionieren bei allen PCIe Slots (x1 x4 x8 x16).
PS:
Lol, ich finde dein MB nicht beim Hersteller oder bei Google ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H77-D3H (rev. 1.0)
Ist das vielleicht dieses Board.
Den von dir genannten finde ich auch nicht


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten, die Karte ist so weit unten (müsste pcie 8x sein) wie es geh und Da liegt ( natürlich in Papier) Alufolie drauf zu abschirmen, aber es ist immer noch da ...

Ja das ist auch mein Board


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*



dell1555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Antworten, die Karte ist so weit unten wie es geh und Da liegt ( natürlich in Papier) Alufolie drauf zu abschirmen, aber es ist immer noch da ...
> 
> Ja das ist auch mein Board


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möglichkeit ein Bild zu machen & es hier zu posten?


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Klar: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wie man sieht auf der Karte liegt halt die tüte (eine anti-statische) wo die Alufolie drin ist und ein Kabel raus geht, um das Alu zu Erden.


----------



## killer196 (30. Dezember 2012)

Da sind doch noch 2 steckplätze drunter wie ich das sehe ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Die karte sollte pcie sein, aber die steckplätze, welche du meinst, sind pci.
@dell1555
Kannst du diesen provisorischen emi-schild noch vergrößern? (z.b. die alu-folie zwischen 2 blatt papier verkleben) Er sollte am besten die ganze karte bedecken.
Allerdings kann das die lösung nicht sein. Dementsprechend solltest du es mal mit dem x1-port oberhalb der graka versuchen. Das erscheint mir fast vielversprechender.


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hallo,
also im ts sagen die jetzt es sei weg?!?
Ich habe es auch über die GK gehabt, da war es aber schlimmer, warum auch immer...
Die Folie also das Alu hängt schon vorn und hintern über, dass kann man leider nicht so gut erkennen auf dem Bild.
Aber wie du schon sagtes: es kann keine dauer Lösung sein, sollte es zumindest


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hast du es mal mit der soundkarte oberhalb der grafikkarte probiert? Letztere hat doch bestimmt eine große backplate, die ein wenig schirmen könnte. (und bestimmt auch noch ein paar wellen nach unten wirft)


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Von so einem EM-Feld habe ich noch nie gehört. Als meine Karte dies hatte habe ich sie umgetauscht. Die Störungen waren weg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*



Research schrieb:


> Von so einem EM-Feld habe ich noch nie gehört.


Nunja, die alufolie als schild scheint ja was zu bringen und so ein pc produziert mit sicherheit nicht bloß eine frequenz...
Was mir aber gerade einfällt, hat die karte evt. sowas wie einen mikrofon-(vor)verstärker? Den könnte man ja deaktivieren, was das problem sicherlich mindern würde.


> Als meine Karte dies hatte habe ich sie umgetauscht. Die Störungen waren weg.


 War es exakt das selbe problem? (probleme mit dem mic-eingang, so wie ich es verstanden habe)


----------



## TheOnLY (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Schließt du die geräte an das Frontpannel an?  Wenn ja, achte darauf das das Kabel des frontpanels nicht an Lüftern vorbeilaufen das führt zu rauschen oder summen(zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Nicht ganz das selbe. Hatte ein Brummen auf dem Front-Specker Ausgang (Grün). Aber nur an diesen. Manchmal leiser, manchmal lauter. Einen Zusammenhang gab es scheinbar mit der Auslastung bestimmter Komponenten der GraKa. Nach nem Umtausch der SoKa war dies weg.


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Erst mal danke, dass ihr mir so helft!


Ich habe die Sachen direkt an der Kart, also kein Front Stecker. 

Mit Soundkarte über Der Grafikkarte hatte ich auch schon probiert, da wird es aber seltsamer weise schlimmer ( immer mit der Alufolie, hier hat sie die ganze Grafikkarte ab gedeckt).
Unter der Grafikkarte ist es besser, also so das sie im TS anscheinend nichts hören. Wenn ich mal im Windows sage das ich mich selber höre wenn ich rede, dann höre ich noch was, aber nicht so laut wie als sie über der Grafikkarte war mit Schirm, oder unter der Grafikkarte ohne Schirm ( da hatte ich auch Grafikfehler).
Und wie gesagt mit dem Sound hatte ich nie Probleme, nur mit den Micro.


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Sorry das ich noch mal schreibe:
Also denkst du ich soll mal die Karte umtauschen?

Da ist aber ein Problem: ich habe die Karte gebraucht gekauft, habe aber die Rechnung mit bekommen und die ist vom 11.04.12. Gekauft bei MIX Computer.
Wie kann man so was umtauschen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*



dell1555 schrieb:


> Mit Soundkarte über Der Grafikkarte hatte ich auch schon probiert, da wird es aber seltsamer weise schlimmer ( immer mit der Alufolie, hier hat sie die ganze Grafikkarte ab gedeckt).


Sicher, das es von der grafik kommt?
Es könnte genaus so das mainboard und, wenn ich die aussage von TheOnLY mit einbeziehe, die lüfter sein. (den lüfter im heck kannst du ja probehalber mal abziehen)
Du solltest auch mal im treiber suchen, ob es eine funktion zur mikrofon-verstärkung gibt und diese probehalber mal de- bzw. aktivieren. Vieleicht gibt es auch noch mehr funktionen zum mic-eingang, die aktiviert werden könnten. (rauschfilter?, andere filter?)



> Unter der Grafikkarte ist es besser, also so das sie im TS anscheinend nichts hören. Wenn ich mal im Windows sage das ich mich selber höre wenn ich rede, dann höre ich noch was, aber nicht so laut wie als sie über der Grafikkarte war mit Schirm, oder unter der Grafikkarte ohne Schirm ( da hatte ich auch Grafikfehler).


 Mal eine dämliche frage und etwas abseits, aber was für ein netzteil hast du? Und machte deine grafikkarte schon vor dem einbau der soundkarte grafikfehler? (liegt hier mehr im argen?)


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hallo,
 Ich habe ein Enermax Liberty 500 Watt. 
Ich habe vorher nie Grafikfehler und habe ich jetzt auch nicht. Nur ich hatte die Soundkarte unter der Grafikkarte gehabt, da hatte ich leichte Fehler, dann habe ich den aluschirm dran gemacht und jetzt ist wieder gut.

Das mit den Lüfter hat nichts gebracht, aber hat mich nicht gewundert, seit dem ich den Aluschirm habe ist es ja auch besser geworden, aber halt noch nicht ganz weg.

In den Treibern habe ich mich schon tot gesucht aber nichts gefunden was hilft.

würde es den was bringen wenn ich mal probiere das ich die Soundkarte umzutauschen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*



dell1555 schrieb:


> Nur ich hatte die Soundkarte unter der Grafikkarte gehabt, da hatte ich leichte Fehler, dann habe ich den aluschirm dran gemacht und jetzt ist wieder gut...
> würde es den was bringen wenn ich mal probiere das ich die Soundkarte umzutauschen?


 Du kannst es versuchen in der hoffnung, das es kein generelles asus-problem ist. (vorher vieleicht auch mal eine mail an den support des händlers schreiben mit der beschreibung des fehlers oder evt. asus kontaktieren) 
Wenn ich hier so lese (ab post 3), dann könnte das auch ein generelles problem sein wobei dort aber von der DX bzw. D1 die rede ist (AVx00-chip) und du ja eine DGX hast (c-media chip).


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Umtausch mit Rechnung muss gehen.
Nennt sich Reklamation. Ruf da mal an und frag danach.

Meine OnBoardKarte hatte keine Störung. Dafür hatte diese auch eine Macke... Die SoKa habe ich vorher getauscht. Ging danach. Ist eine ASUS Xonar DG 5.1.
Das MoBo war auch ein ASUS. Habe jetzt ein Gigabyte.

Teste mal mit OnBoard. Wenn der Auch nicht geht könnte es das MoBo sein.
Kannst du die Karte wo anders Testen? (Anderer PC?)


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Ist das den so ein unterschied, also die Chips?


Wen der Händler mir die nicht umtauscht, und ich das mic über die Onboard karte laufen lasse, muss ich ja beide Treiber drauf machen. Stören die sich dann nicht irgendwie?

Ich rufe morgen mal da an und frage wenn die arbeiten, ob sie mir die umtauschen...

Testen in einem andren pc habe ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit. Mit der Onboard karte habe ich ja keine Probleme. Also das MB ist es auch nicht, denke ich mal sehr stark.


----------



## dell1555 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Habe grade die Karte doch bei meine Vater testen können ( der war schwer begeistert  ) Und da haben wir das gleiche Problem: mit Grafikkarte unter last das Problem mit dem Micro, ist die Grafikkarte nicht unter last, ist das Problem mit dem Micro weg -.-


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Ergo Karte defekt.


----------



## dell1555 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

OK!

dann werde ich morgen mal mein glück versuchen, ob die da sind und ob sie die tauschen.


Danke!!!!!


----------



## AV1992 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte stören sich*

Hallo, hier wurde lange nichts mehr geschrieben, aber ich versuchs mal.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner Asus Xonar Essence STX. Immer wenn die Graka belastet wird, hören meine Gesprächspartner ein Brummen, ich konnte dieses sogar aufnehmen.


----------

